# Aurora Model Motoring garage..



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Dug this out of a box today.. in pieces from being moved to many times. 

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2814052490050960210MWGNwc
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2354543840050960210sQgkSo
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2959345740050960210JNFEqS
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2959345740050960210JNFEqS
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2809965570050960210nLQlBu
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2222438070050960210OQgxpF
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2617957150050960210JscOVe

there is one more .. but don't think I will post it... wall poster is a little bit too much for a family forum.. :devil: 
Later 
Chris
:wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Haha -- nice decor  Looks like my mechanics garage.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Shop Pics*

Thanks for sharing the shop pics!!! I likes em!!! Where do all the jacks, hosts, racks, etc. come from if I may ask??? I've got a track garage, I need the fill in stuff. Your shop looks goooood!!! RLM


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Nice job with that dual pit stop/garage! That add-on wall on the right - whole different look with the brick and b-ball goal. Very, very cool, and very well done with all the "custom artwork." Thanks for posting! 

With all the casting and customizing that goes on, I wish someone would recreate the dual pit stop and the model motoring gas station-bet it would sell..... They are too scarce to alter and "kit bash" now. Jeff


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I really like the Mellow Yellow hauler. Nice job on that one. I may have to try something along those lines myself.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks for sharing the shop pics!!! I likes em!!! Where do all the jacks, hosts, racks, etc. come from if I may ask??? I've got a track garage, I need the fill in stuff. Your shop looks goooood!!! RLM



All of the shop accessories come with it when I bought it. Only addition to it from me was the BB hoop on the outside wall. 
As for new shop accessoies.. go to www.akhobby.com and check on the diorama stuff Angela has there. All in1/64 scale.. Hope that helps..
Chris


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

CJ53,

Thanks for sharing these pics with us. I love the Basket Ball hoop...nice touch.

I checked out that link for accessories. Looks like fun stuff to me!

Thanks again for the link, Bob...zilla


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Love that Blazer pulling the stock car. Looks like some of the folks that come to the dirt track here in town.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great pix, thanks for sharing! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

VERY well done!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I want one!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW!! thats awesome looking piece man!!

Wes


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

I found one of the Garages on Ebay last nite.. in H.O. slotcar listings.. 
Thanks for the compliments... I am working on setting that shop in a diorama, hopefully it will have working shop lights inside again as well as a yard light or two.. 
If anyone is interested in the Melly Yello hauler, I would consider letting it go. 
Chris


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

yeah Chris, the garages aren't that unusual to find, usually built, sometimes under ho railroad structures or model kits but usually in slot car scenery. I am doing the diorama thing too - maybe a Christmas scene? - as it is the only way I can use this stuff on my layout, such that it is. Cats like to roam the highways, no place for defenseless plastic buildings, but a diorama on a small board can drop in temporarily and be removed before becoming cat toys.

Jeff


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Jeff.. 
I just looked through my bookmarks for a site. Can't find it... Anyway it shows how to do a diorama for hotwheels, Jl etc.. using insulating foam sheet and plaster.. the whole thread is very informative, shows how to landscape etc. to make a realistic scene.. With the material it would be easy enough to pick up and stow away from the kittens,, or the kiddies.. as well as remove it from the track for those wild nites of hard racing.. 
I'll do some more searching on the internet to see if I can find it.. I'll post it if I do.. 
Later
Chris


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

found it... http://www.pinecanyonscalemodels.com/diorama_clinic.htm 
I was considering this idea for a diorama for some Diecast trucks I have only making it a truck dealership instead.. Once you read the instructions the possibilities are probably endless.. 
For a track.. you might be able to actually run the track where the highway is on the example.. 
enjoy
Chris


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

On epay, item #170169431922 

An Aurora "double" pit stop, at $153.50 with 15 minutes to go? Bidding looks almost too active to be believed, though only between a couple of people.

Or, did this thread light up some interest in a few folks? 

Makes me want to put my kit behind glass.......


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Could it be ,, this item wound up like a certain fairlaine cop car? 
good for the seller,, bad for anyone wanting one now. I won't consider letting mine go, I've had it too long. 
Chris


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

final price, $207.50!!!!!, but only three bidders went over $80. Put one up for sale and hope the other two are still ready to spend. Watch, there will be 10 of them on there tomorrow.... lol


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

well,, if you have an extra ,, might be time to test the waters..LOL..


----------

